

Here’s our pick of the 10 hottest West Coast startups in 2013 - Mistone
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/04/west-coast-startups-to-look-out-for-in-2013/?fromcat=all

======
simpsn
When does the east coast list come out?

